

How will users feel about advertising in CAPTCHAs? - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/nucaptcha-adds-ads-to-their-video-captcha

======
pacak
I'll leave such site or at least will not pass as a human.

------
ambirex
On it's own I probably would tolerate it. But, I wonder about a secondary
effect of providing incentive for websites to log me out to increase ad
revenue.

